# Murano RSB



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Anyone know if this is the exact same rsb as the Alti or if its stiffer. I know the Murano is built on the Altima frame.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

i think the rear setup is totally different. I briefly glanced at one while at the dealership.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

I spent a while under it and it looks as if the RSB would fit onto our cars.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

it might use the RSB found on the 3.5 since the3.5's is stiffer than the 2.5's


----------



## Altimat (Jul 8, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *it might use the RSB found on the 3.5 since the3.5's is stiffer than the 2.5's *


 Really? Any 2.5 owners wanna buy a 3.5 RSB??


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Altimat said:


> *Really? Any 2.5 owners wanna buy a 3.5 RSB??  *


Per Nissan's specs on their site "Sport-tuned suspension — firmer shocks and thicker rear stabilizer bar" <- 3.5 SE


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Looked under the Murano... RSB is definitely different.


----------

